# WO Richard Nolan RCR,  WO Frank Mellish RCR, Sgt Shane Stachnik 2 CER, Pte Jonathan Cushley RCR- 03 Sep 06



## Pearson

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060902/nato_casualties_060903/20060903?hub=TopStories


Update, 4 Canadians killed, 6 wounded. 

Thoughts and prayers to the families of the fallen, and those that we know in the area.


----------



## armyvern

It was just announced that 3 Canadian soldiers have been killed today in the latest action in Afghanistan. No links on any web-sites yet but I will post as received.

May they Rest In Peace.

My condolances to the families, loved ones, friends and comrades of our latest casulaties.



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060902/nato_casualties_060903/20060903?hub=TopStories


> NATO forces in Afghanistan suffer casualties
> Updated Sun. Sep. 3 2006 9:32 AM ET
> 
> Canadian Press
> 
> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- There are reports of casualties among NATO forces on the ground in a volatile district of southern Afghanistan Sunday. International Security Assistance Force spokesman Major Scott Lundy says the operation in the Panjwayi district includes Canadian, British and American troops.
> 
> He confirmed there have been casualties, but would not say how many were killed, or what their nationalities are. Afghan defence officials say 89 suspected Taliban militants and an uncertain number of civilians are dead after two days of fighting in the region. A NATO statement said forces had gained ground during the operation, which was continuing Sunday. Vehicles have been ordered off the roads leading to Panjwayi, about 45 kilometres west of Kandahar.
> 
> On Saturday, a reconnaissance plane supporting Operation Medusa in Panjwayi crashed, killing all 14 British troops on board. NATO said it was not caused by hostile fire.


----------



## TN2IC

RIP Fellow Troops.


----------



## pbi

From all of us Patricia's in the GTA, a salute to the fallen. The torch has been passed in Afghanistan, but it's obviously no less dangerous. If we are going to carry the fight to the enemy's backyard, there will be a price. To the RCR BG (incl the 2 PP Coy): we're all thinking about you: Royals, Patricias, blackhats, Gunners, Sappers, supporting troops: everybody. Keep up the fight. God Bless.


----------



## missing1

Condolances to the families.
          God Bless
          
Dave Payne


----------



## GAP

My condolances


----------



## littlebug

Thoughts and prayers to the fallen, the injured and those let behind to fight and worry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From CTV.CA

3 Cdns. killed in Afghanistan offensive: report
Updated Sun. Sep. 3 2006 10:08 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

At least three Canadian soldiers serving with NATO forces were killed during a major offensive in the volatile district of southern Afghanistan on Sunday. 

"Three Canadian soldiers have been killed and six wounded in the fighting," Afghan Defence Ministry spokesperson Zahir Azimiaid told Reuters news agency on Sunday. 

Azimiaid added that up to 89 insurgents had been killed in fighting, following a major air and ground offensive by NATO and Afghan forces in Kandahar province that began Saturday. 
Earlier, International Security Assistance Force spokesperson Maj. Scott Lundy confirmed there have been several casualties, but would not say how many were killed, or what their nationalities are. 

He said the operation -- dubbed Operation Medusa -- in the Panjwaii district includes Canadian, British and American troops. 

It's in an area where Canadian troops have suffered casualties before during heavy battles with Taliban insurgents. Col. Fred Lewis, commander of the Canadian contingent, said he expected his troops to encounter fierce resistance from Taliban guerrillas during this mission. 

"I think we're talking in the neighbourhood of hundreds" of fighters, said Lewis on Saturday. "Certainly not thousands, not tens. Might they just fade away? If they're smart, they will." 

Afghan defence officials also said an uncertain number of civilians are dead after two days of fighting in the region. 

A NATO statement said forces had gained ground during the operation, which was continuing Sunday. 

Vehicles have been ordered off the roads leading to Panjwaii, about 45 kilometres west of Kandahar. 

On Saturday, NATO suffered heavy losses after 14 British soldiers were killed after a Royal Air Force Nimrod MR2 aircraft crashed about 15 kilometres west of Kandahar city. 

Officials say the crash was caused by a technical problem, although the Taliban claimed its fighters shot down the plane with a Stinger missile. 

The British Defence Ministry said the dead included 12 Royal Air Force personnel, a Royal Marine and an army soldier


 Stand Easy, Mission Over


----------



## tomahawk6

Initial reports of casualties were announced by the Afghan Defense Ministry. I would like to wait until casualties are confirmed.


----------



## Elisha

My thoughts and prayers are with the fallen.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Their fight is over....ours to take up. Condolences to all involved


----------



## warspite

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch, be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
                        -In Flanders Fields
May you rest in peace


----------



## Sig_Des

Heartfelt Prayers out to the fallen, quick recoveries to the injured, and thoughts out to their families


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Troops.


----------



## dardt

RIP  

You have done your country proud and will not be forgotten.


----------



## paracowboy

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Initial reports of casualties were announced by the Afghan Defense Ministry. I would like to wait until casualties are confirmed.


agreed


----------



## Cansky

Just watched the CBC news release.  4 Soldiers lost thier lives today in combat.  RIP soldiers.


----------



## McG

Still nothing official from Canada.  However, ISAF is now commenting:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060902/nato_casualties_060903/20060903?hub=TopStories


----------



## Gunner

CTV Newsworld ran the interview with BGen Fraser.  Another sad day for Canada.


----------



## Danjanou

As it is now confirmed, this thread unlocked, however lets keep it respectful and civil.


----------



## ark

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/03/afghan.fighting.ap/index.html

CNN confirms 4 killed on ISAF side, still nothing on DND site. 

Whoever it is, RIP soldiers.


----------



## oblivioneclipse

RIP to the soldiers, and may the injured ones heal. My thoughts are with them, as are my prayers. As a civvie, I'm thankful to them. *bows head*


----------



## 1Good_Woman

Heartfelt condolences to friends and family of the deceased. Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## camochick

My thoughts go out to the family and friends of these brave soldiers. Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Popurhedoff

Our condolances to the family and friends of our fallen soldiers,  we would also like to wish a speedy recovery to our wouned brothers as well.


Rest in Peace my friends


Pop


----------



## Thompson_JM

Godspeed, Best wishes to the quick recovery to the injured, and Thoughts and prayers to the Friends and families of those soldiers killed.

RIP


----------



## Good2Golf

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends of the soldiers. RIP soldiers.


----------



## AKA Sam

Deepest condolences to the family & friends of these brave and honourable soldiers.  Godspeed to the injured.  You are all in my thoughts and prayers. :'(


----------



## rmacqueen

Your sacrifice has been for us, thank you.  RIP


----------



## patrick666

Thank you for service, Soldiers. Rest in peace, though your fight is over - ours will continue for you.  

Sympathies to family and friends.

Pro Patria.


----------



## navymich

As the Naval toast of the day says "to absent friends".  Godspeed to the injured and my thoughts and prayers to family and friends of all involved.


----------



## hayterowensound

RIP  

The Hayter family


----------



## Colin Parkinson

My thoughts to the Comrades, families and friends, My family says thank you and we will remember.


----------



## m410

Gunner said:
			
		

> CTV Newsworld ran the interview with BGen Fraser.  Another sad day for Canada.


Actually it sounds like a pretty significant victory.

200 dead, 80 captured, 150+ fled, no civilian casualties.  More to come.  Most importantly: a district will soon be pacified.

Why isn't _any_ of that information in the headlines today?

At worst this day is bittersweet.

Good job RCR.


----------



## The Bread Guy

RIP to the dead, 
Familes of the dead - know people are thinking of you
Get well soon to the injured....


----------



## Rice0031

My condolances and prayers to those who have fallen.
RIP


----------



## 392

Chimo


----------



## muskrat89

The thoughts and prayers of the MacFarlanes will be with the soldiers and their families.

Ubique


----------



## Sub_Guy

Another sad day for Canadians.

Although sad, it sounds like our boys are getting the job done.


----------



## AA13

Forgotten they will not be, for their actions and sacrifices will be passed on to all. RIP


----------



## 392

Update from http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060902/nato_casualties_060903/20060903?hub=TopStories



> 4 Cdn. soldiers killed in major Afghan offensive
> Updated Sun. Sep. 3 2006 2:21 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Four Canadian soldiers were killed and several others were wounded during a major NATO offensive against insurgents in a volatile district in southern Afghanistan on Sunday.
> 
> 
> "I am saddened to announce that four Canadian soldiers were killed during today's operations and a number of others were wounded" in the Panjwayi district, west of Kandahar, said Canadian Brig.-Gen. David Fraser at a news conference.
> 
> 
> "All but one of the wounded is expected to return to their duties within the next few days."
> 
> 
> Fraser offered his condolences to the families of the victims, whose identities have not been released.
> 
> 
> He did not specify the number that were injured, but CTV's Matt McClure said there were reports that up to nine soldiers were wounded.
> 
> 
> Injuries to two of the soldiers, however, were reportedly light enough for them to stay on in the combat area.
> 
> 
> An official with NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) said the soldiers died when they were hit by enemy fire in fighting in Panjwaii district, west of the city of Kandahar.
> 
> 
> "These soldiers would have either been from CFB Petawawa, part of the Royal Canadian Regiment, or from Shilo, Manitoba, as part of the second battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry," said McClure in Kandahar.
> 
> 
> Fraser added that despite the deaths, the operation is a success.
> 
> 
> According to ISAF, "more than 200 Taliban fighters have been killed since the beginning of operation Medusa early Saturday morning" in the Panjwayi district, said Fraser.
> 
> 
> Further, he said more than 80 suspected Taliban fighters have been captured by the Afghan national police, and "an additional 180 insurgents were seen fleeing the district."
> 
> 
> The major air and ground offensive -- dubbed Operation Medusa -- includes Canadian, British and American troops fighting alongside Afghan forces in Kandahar province.
> 
> 
> The goal is to take control of the Taliban stronghold of Panjwayi, which covers an area roughly between 20 and 40 kilometres west of Kandahar city -- an area where Canadian troops have suffered casualties before, during heavy battles with Taliban insurgents.
> 
> 
> "Despite these losses, Operation Medusa will continue,'' Fraser said. "ISAF is determined to remove the Taliban threat from this region."
> 
> 
> Col. Fred Lewis, commander of the Canadian contingent, said he expected his troops to encounter fierce resistance from Taliban guerrillas during this mission.
> 
> 
> "I think we're talking in the neighbourhood of hundreds" of fighters, said Lewis on Saturday. "Certainly not thousands, not tens. Might they just fade away? If they're smart, they will."
> 
> 
> NATO said there were no reports of civilian casualties, despite the heavy bombardment in the area. However, Afghan defence officials said earlier that an uncertain number of civilians are dead after two days of fighting in the region.
> 
> 
> A NATO statement said forces had gained ground during the operation, which was continuing Sunday.
> 
> 
> McClure, the only reporter embedded with Canadian troops during the mission on Saturday, said commanders appeared confident during the heavy offensive.
> 
> 
> "In the back of their minds, though, I think they knew that this was not going to be easy," said McClure.
> 
> 
> The Taliban fighters "were well dug in, in their defensive positions in those vineyards, in the mud wall compounds and the verdant valley -- one of the rare bits of greenery you find here in Afghanistan -- and that it might come to tough house-to-house fighting, which Canadians have been trained to handle but haven't seen a lot of up until this recent tour."
> 
> 
> He added: "As one soldier we're told said on the ground this morning shortly after the incident: 'We had our nose bloodied today."
> 
> 
> The Canadian casualties come one day after NATO suffered heavy losses. Fourteen British soldiers were killed Saturday after a Royal Air Force Nimrod MR2 aircraft crashed about 15 kilometres west of Kandahar city.
> 
> 
> Officials say the crash was caused by a technical problem, although the Taliban claimed its fighters shot down the plane with a Stinger missile.
> 
> 
> The British Defence Ministry said the dead included 12 Royal Air Force personnel, a Royal Marine and an army soldier.


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP troops.

D


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

RIP Boys, You will not be forgotten!


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## couchcommander

My thanks to the family and friends of the fallen, and to those injured as well as serving.


----------



## NavComm

Extremely sad news. RIP soldiers . My deepest sympathies and condolences to your families, friends and colleagues. We will remember you.


----------



## Black Watch

every time a soldier dies, we all loose one of our brother/sister whom dedicated his/her life to make our planet a saver place to be. May they rest in peace, and shall we go on and carry on this task.


----------



## karl28

RIP soldiers  your sacrifice will not be forgoten


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP soldiers. May you always be remembered for your sacrifice for our nation, and my thoughts for your family, friends, and fellow warriors.


----------



## Nagual

RIP  

Phil


----------



## Jer1

My thoughts are with the family and friends of the 4 brave soldiers who gave their lives today. RIP


----------



## jollyjacktar

Fair winds and following seas, rest well lads.    :'(


----------



## buzgo

2 of the names were released just now on CBC Newsworld. I'm not 100% sure of them but it is 2 x Warrant Officers.... 

RIP

The names announced on CBC:

WO Frank Mellish
WO Richard Nolan


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

RIP WOs, my condolences to the comrades, loved ones and friends of our fallen and wounded.


----------



## Armymedic

2 are WO's from 1 RCR


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

WO Frank Mellish and WO Richard Francis Nolan based in Pet.  The families of the 2 others request that the names not be given at this time.
P.S.  This is from CBC TV

Updated:
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/03/afghanistan-taliban.html


----------



## Herchy

I thought I heard them say they were from Charles coy, anyone else hear it too?

RIP soldiers 
my condolences to the families.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

A major being interviewed said that C Coy came under contact and received vehicle and personal causalities.


----------



## big bad john

Please don't speculate about units involved if the information hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

It has been released by Major Geoff Apthorpe that personal in C Coy of the RCR have had casualties.  I should note that in no way do I mean to imply the situations are linked.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The latest from cbc.ca

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/03/afghanistan-taliban.html



> Two of the soldiers have been identified as Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish and Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan. The military did not say how old they were and would not say when the names of the other soldiers would be released. All of their families have been notified.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

RIP my Brothers.


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families,friends and to the Royal Canadian Regiment on the loss of Warrant Officer Frank Mellish and Warrant Officer Richard Nolan.


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy boys.  Your work is done.


----------



## 043

RIP Rick and Frank!!!!!!! Pro Patria! And to the yet to be released name of a friend...........CHIMO and UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

....... :'( God speed brothers, and may your families take comfort that you died protecting the freedoms of this great nation!!!!


----------



## Shec

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old;
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

RIP WO Mellish and WO Nolan and RIP to the 2 unidentified soldiers. 
My husband is a MCpl with 1 RCR currently in Afghanistan and I know how proud they all are of what they are doing there and they believe in what they are doing.

You are all true heroes, my thoughts and prayers are with all of the families of those killed and injured.


----------



## Mountie

Rest In Peace soldiers.  Your country is proud of you!


----------



## 1R22eR

R.I.P. for the 4 soldier died today...We support all of u in afghanistan!!! continue ur best work


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From www.forces.gc.ca

Four Canadian Soldiers killed in Afghan stabilization operation
CEFCOM NR–06.021 - September 3, 2006

OTTAWA – Four Canadian soldiers were killed today at approximately 8:50 a.m. Kandahar time as they fought to drive Taliban fighters from a region west of Kandahar City. These casualties occurred on the second day of Operation Medusa, a significant combined effort between the Afghan National Security Forces, Canada and our other NATO partners in the International Security Assistance Force. 

Two of the deceased soldiers are Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan and Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, both of 1st Batallion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario. Two families have requested that we not release the names of their loved ones at this time. A number of Canadian soldiers suffered non-life threatening wounds during today’s engagements - all but one will return to duty. All next of kin has been contacted.

Operation MEDUSA is a large-scale ISAF stabilization operation aimed at removing armed militants from the Panjwayi and Zhari district region so that displaced villagers can return to their homes and re-establish their livelihoods without living in constant fear of the Taliban. 

“The Afghan people want peace and stability and they deserve our support,” said ISAF Region South Commander, Brig-Gen David Fraser. ”The Afghan government offers hope, development and reconstruction. The nations of ISAF stand shoulder to shoulder with the people of Afghanistan.”


----------



## ladybugmabj

My husband is currently involved in this situation, with Charles coy. Rick was hubby's WO. The last time I saw Rick, was departure day, and with tears in my eyes, I told Rick to bring them all home. He gave me a big thumbs up. Well, Rick you have done us proud. The boys will bring you home, high on their shoulders, proud of how you led them. They will continue on the push, and finish strong. A big thumbs up to them! 
  RIP Frank and Rick. My thoughts are with your children.


----------



## ccdec

My prayers to those brave soldiers who passed and the wounded and the families.  My prayers to those still involved in this operation.  You all make me proud to wear the uniform.


----------



## Trinity

BBJ knows this

WO Nolan was the WO of the Pl that I sponsored with magazines, etc.

I spoke with him a few times.  He sounded pretty cool.

Condolences to his familes.


----------



## PViddy

My sincere condolences to the familes and friends.  RIP troops.

God bless,


PV


----------



## p_imbeault

Thoughts and prayers with the families of the fallen, RIP


----------



## RangerRay

Damn.  :'(

RIP to the fallen and condolences to their families and comrades.  To the wounded, get well soon.


----------



## patrick666

WHEN I'M GONE

When I come to the end of my journey
And I travel my last weary mile,
Just forget if you can, that I ever frowned
And remember only the smile.

Forget unkind words I have spoken;
Remember some good I have done.
Forget that I ever had heartache
And remember I've had loads of fun.

Forget that I've stumbled and blundered
And sometimes fell by the way.
Remember I have fought some hard battles
And won, ere the close of the day.

Then forget to grieve for my going,
I would not have you sad for a day,
But in summer just gather some flowers
And remember the place where I lay,

And come in the shade of evening
When the sun paints the sky in the west
Stand for a few moments beside me
And remember only my best.

~(c) Mrs. Lyman Hancock~


----------



## apostle

You fought a good fight to make this world safer for all of us, RIP.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/September2006/03/c2595.html

Attention News Editors: 

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaelle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, following the death of four soldiers 
    OTTAWA, Sept. 3 /CNW Telbec/ - My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were
saddened to learn of the death of four Canadian soldiers deployed to
Afghanistan, Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan and Warrant Officer Frank
Robert Mellish, both of 1st Batallion, Royal Canadian Regiment, and of the
death of two other soldiers, who have not been identified at the request of
their families. Our thoughts are also with the Canadian soldiers injured in
the same incident. We commend the level of their daily commitment, which led
to them sacrificing their lives on a front fraught with danger.
    I offer my humble support to all, near and far, who have been devastated
by this terrible news and are now mourning this sad loss. I and all Canadians
have the utmost respect for the families of these young soldiers who fell
while courageously defending the ideals of freedom, justice and peace. They
went to that troubled area of the world with a desire to help the Afghan
people to finally take charge of their own destiny, one free of violence and
oppression. Let us honour them.
    <<


                                                        Michaelle Jean


----------



## bubba

Rest in peace boys.


----------



## the 48th regulator

WO Nolan and WO Mellish,

Keep the seat empty beside you for me, my brothers.

_Do or Die for the VRI!_

UP Charles!







Pro Patria

tess


----------



## Proudmilitarywife

For the men and women that fight for our freedom ever minute of their career, I think of you with Pride and Honor. 
For the fallen may you rest in peace. 
For the wounded, heal.
For the families of the fallen my sympathy and respect. 

We are all touched by the passing of our Canadian soldiers, they are gone but never forgotten.


----------



## TMM

RIP lads.


----------



## TN2IC

In Flanders Fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch, be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields
​


----------



## Wookilar

RIP buds. I will raise a frosty one for you tonight.

The thoughts of myself and ninerdomestic (and little Wook) are with the friends and family of the fallen and injured.


----------



## ladyincombats

You are sadly missed and will never be forgotten.  
RIP

Pro Patria


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2043

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Four Canadian Soldiers in Afghanistan
NR-06.055 - September 3, 2006

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today from Japan on the deaths of four Canadian soldiers: 

“It is with deepest sympathy that I extend my condolences to the families and friends of Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan and Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, who were killed today along with two other Canadian Forces members during an ongoing offensive operation in Afghanistan.”

Both were members of 1st Batallion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario. The identities of the remaining two soldiers are being withheld at the request of the next-of-kin. 

The MND also added: ''My thoughts and prayers are with their loved ones, and the nine comrades who were also injured. We pray for their swift recovery.

These soldiers died in an ongoing effort to force Taliban insurgents from a region west of Kandahar City so that displaced villagers can return to their homes and re-establish their livelihoods without living in constant fear.

The resolve and courage of these brave men will not be forgotten. Together as Canadians we stand proudly behind our men and women in uniform and we honour the risks they took, in the name of Canadian security and the values of freedom, on our behalf."


----------



## big bad john

http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?category=3&id=1303

Statement by Prime Minister Harper on casualties sustained by Canadian Forces personnel in Afghanistan
3 September 2006
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the deaths of four Canadian soldiers.

“On behalf of all Canadians, I offer my heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan and Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, as well as of two other soldiers whose families have requested that their names not be released at this time, who died today in the line of duty. I also extend my wishes for the speedy recovery of the six other soldiers who were injured.

“While deeply saddened by this loss, I hope the families may find some solace in the knowledge that they do not grieve alone and that Canada will not forget the heroism of those who have made the ultimate sacrifice. They will be sorely missed by their comrades in Afghanistan who carry on with our mission there, serving our country with tremendous professionalism, skill and determination. 

“We are proud of these soldiers' contribution to bring stability and hope to the people of Afghanistan. These soldiers lost their lives in the service of their country. Canada is grateful for that service, and saddened by this loss.”


----------



## military granny

RIP Soldiers  

My thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of all involved. To the men who were injured get well soon and take care.


----------



## greyman2005

My condolences to the friends and families of the fallen. A speedy recovery for the injured


----------



## PPCLI Guy

> Statement by Prime Minister Harper on casualties sustained by Canadian Forces personnel in Afghanistan
> 3 September 2006
> Ottawa, Ontario
> 
> “We are proud of these soldiers' contribution to bring stability and hope to the people of Afghanistan. These soldiers lost their lives in the service of their country. Canada is grateful for that service, and saddened by this loss.”



Amen.  RIP


----------



## PetArmyWife

A sad day for all Canadians. My heart goes out to all who knew and loved Rick and Frank and to those families and friends of the unidentified fallen soldiers. We feel your loss.

Keep up the fight. Stay strong and brave.

 He was a great father and great man, We'll miss you Rick.    :'(


----------



## Mud

About a year ago I had the honour of visiting Canadian graves in Ypres, an experience I'll never forget and one which made me more proud than I've ever been to be a Canadian.  We see today, among those serving in Afghanistan,  the same bravery that the Canadians who rest in Flanders had.  

RIP soldliers - God bless you and your families and God bless Canada and everything we stand for.


----------



## infamous_p

WO Mellish was my SQ course warrant. Condolences to his family, as well as the family members of the other soldiers. You will be missed.


----------



## Nemo888

WO Mellish taught me as well, taught me how to be a soldier.

I salute you and your sacrifice.


----------



## idunno1987

wow this hit hard last night..seeing the picture of my course warrant from my sq course (im a reservist did my sq with 1 rcr).....being from petawawa..this is really going to hit hard....Our thoughts are with the Troops

R.I.P WO F.R. "Mello" Mellish
and my condolences to the others killed and there families


----------



## manhole

thoughts and prayers are with the friends and families of the fallen and wounded.......rest in peace............we will remember them


----------



## gk404

My sincerest condolences to the families and to their fellow soldiers.
You will not be forgoten


----------



## dglad

I know that I've run across WO Mellish somewhere in the past...it saddens me that I truly cannot remember where or when, but I believe it was at a conference or PD visit I was involved in.  But he did leave an impression on me as capable and competent soldier.  I salute him, and the others who have fallen, including our casualty of what appears to be fratricide (I HATE blue on blue casualties, they always seem so needless).  And Godspeed to the injured, for a quick and whole recovery.


----------



## Blackhorse7

RIP


----------



## keaner

God speed.


----------



## Hockeycaper

Truly a great loss, to the RCR family and the rest of the armed forces. My condolences to their families and friends of all killed ....Let's hope their sacrifice is not in vain..... Go get'em boys.


----------



## 392

One of the remaining two has been identified http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060813/friendly_fire_060904/20060904?hub=TopStories



> The third was identified Monday as Sgt. Shane Stachnik of 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa. The name of the fourth was still being withheld at the request of the family.



RIP Shane. You were a really great friend. 

Even though the majority of the Engineer world knew yesterday, it still doesn't make it any easier today.


----------



## 043

Sgt Stachnik...................RIP!!!!!!! Grim reality just set in for me.......I was in denial until I saw it in print even though I had recieved the calls!!!! God Speed. Chimo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Damn, Shane (Slappy)...just...damn... no words.....CHIMO brother


----------



## perry

RIP Frank, you will be missed my friend.


----------



## Pea

First day back from Vacation, and a week without news. Not a great thing to come home to.

My heart goes out to the family & friends of the fallen and injured. Another tragic loss for Canada as a whole.  

Thank you again to all those who serve our country.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Sgt. Stachnik      CHIMO


----------



## geo

To the families, comrades & friends of WOs Mellish & Nolan & Pte Mark Anthony Graham of the RCR and Sgt Stachnik of 2CER, my thoughts are with you at this difficult moment in time.

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Mourning

My sinscerest condoleances to the family and the friends these fallen soldiers have left behind.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.ccnmatthews.com/news/releases/show.jsp?action=showRelease&actionFor=610506&searchText=false&showText=all

SEPTEMBER 4, 2006 - 18:17 ET   
  
National Defence/Media Advisory: Family of Warrant Officer Mellish Issues Statement 
  
CFB GAGETOWN, NEW BRUNSWICK--(CCNMatthews - Sept. 4, 2006) - Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, age 38, an 18-year veteran of the Canadian Forces was killed Sunday while deployed to Afghanistan.

Frank was the son of Barry and Sandra Mellish, loving husband of Kendra Mellish, and devoted father of Matthew and Koven. He is greatly missed and our family will never be the same.

Frank had always dreamed of being a soldier and joined the army right after graduating from high school. Throughout his career, Frank was a driven soldier and never one to pass up a challenge or take the easy way out. Frank set an example for everyone he served with and was highly respected by his leaders and subordinates. He served with distinction and great pride in both the Royal Canadian Regiment and the Canadian Airborne Regiment.

Frank loved NASCAR, working with his hands, and anything else that let him spend time with his boys. He spent much of his leave prior to deploying putting the finishing touches on the new family home and teaching his sons how to ride their new dirt bikes.

This was Frank's seventh deployment overseas, and his second to Afghanistan. He was aware of the risks and accepted them as part of getting the job done. Frank would not have wanted to be anywhere other than in Afghanistan serving beside the friends and fellow soldiers that he trained with. We are proud of Frank's service and accomplishments on this and previous missions.

We will sorely miss Frank and ask that Canadians continue to support the soldiers in Afghanistan and their families.

Please respect the family's request for privacy during their time of grief.  



> Note to editors: For all media queries, please contact Lt(N) Brian Owens, CFB Gagetown Public Affairs Officer, at (506) 422-2000 ext 2466 (w), (506) 260-6124 (c) or Owens.BP@forces.gc.ca


----------



## big bad john

We know now "Also Tuesday, military officials identified the fourth soldier killed on Sunday as Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley. They didn't provide his hometown or age."

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/09/05/ramp-ceremony.html


Fallen soldiers honoured at emotional ceremony
Last Updated Tue, 05 Sep 2006 08:06:20 EDT
CBC News
Canadian soldiers said goodbye on Tuesday to five comrades killed on Sunday and Monday while taking part in a major offensive in southern Afghanistan.

 The remains of the Canadian soldiers were loaded into an airplane Tuesday at the Kandahar airfield. (CBC) Hundreds of soldiers gathered at Kandahar airfield and a piper played as five flag-draped coffins were carried onto a C-130 Hercules airplane. Some of the pallbearers were crying.

Some soldiers were bandaged, a few were in wheelchairs and many wiped away tears.

Also Tuesday, military officials identified the fourth soldier killed on Sunday as Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley. They didn't provide his hometown or age.

Sgt. Shane Stachnik, Warrant Officer Frank Mellish, Warrant Officer Richard Nolan and Cushley were killed on Sunday during fighting with Taliban insurgents in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province.

Pte. Mark Graham died on Monday when two U.S. aircraft mistakenly fired on a Canadian platoon during the operation.

All of the five dead soldiers were based at CFB Petawawa.

The Canadians are taking part in a major operation aimed at taking control of two dangerous districts west of Kandahar City.

The plane carrying the coffins is expected to arrive at CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario late Wednesday.

Lieut. Grant McDonald, a platoon commander, told the Canadian Press that the deaths of the two warrant officers will affect the troops because warrant officers provide stability, but he said the soldiers are eager to return to the fight against the Taliban.

"The warrant officer is basically like a grandfather to the platoon," he said. "He provides advice and a lot of stability to the platoon and he's someone who the troops look towards as a strong leader." 

After the ceremony, Canadian soldiers did return to the fight to clear the Taliban from their strongholds.

"No one wants to sit and wait for anything," McDonald said. "We'd rather get out there and take the fight to the enemy and give them our two cents."

Dedicated family men

Mellish and Nolan, the two warrant officers killed on the weekend, were described on Tuesday as dedicated family men who were proud to serve with the Canadian Forces.

The parents of Mellish, who was raised in Truro, N.S., said in a statement given to the Halifax Chronicle Herald newspaper that he was a loving husband devoted to his two sons.

"We are proud of Frank's service and accomplishments on this and previous missions," Barry and Sandra Mellish said in the release.

In a statement posted on the Department of National Defence website, the Mellish family said he was on his second deployment to Afghanistan. Mellish, 38, was an 18-year veteran of the Canadian Forces.

"He is greatly missed and our family will never be the same," the family said in the statement released by DND. "Frank had always dreamed of being a soldier and joined the army right after graduating from high school. Throughout his career, Frank was a driven soldier and never one to pass up a challenge or take the easy way out. Frank set an example for everyone he served with and was highly respected by his leaders and subordinates."

 Combat troops returned to the battle following the ramp ceremony in Kandahar. (CBC) The family said Mellish knew that Afghanistan was a dangerous place but he loved being a soldier.

"He was aware of the risks and accepted them as part of getting the job done. Frank would not have wanted to be anywhere other than in Afghanistan serving beside the friends and fellow soldiers that he trained with."

Nolan, meanwhile, was characterized on Tuesday as a devoted soldier and father, according to Sarah Proulx, his next-door neighbour in Petawawa. Proulx said the community is still in shock. He and his common-law partner, also serving in Afghanistan, were raising four children who were being looked after by Nolan's mother.

"I'm still numb. I can't believe that it happened," Proulx said. "Rick's been only gone a month. We talked many times about them going over, and they said, 'That's our job. We're soldiers.'"

Graham, who grew up in Hamilton, Ont., was described as a gifted athlete who excelled in track and field. His family gathered in a Hamilton bungalow on the weekend to mourn his death.

Fighting the Taliban, rebuilding the country 

Thirty-two Canadian soldiers have died since Canada first sent troops to Afghanistan in early 2002. Canada has about 2,200 soldiers stationed in Afghanistan, mainly in Kandahar.

In addition to fighting the Taliban insurgency, Canadians are helping to rebuild the country which was left in ruins after decades of war.

The five deaths during the most recent fighting, known as Operation Medusa, are the most sustained by Canada within 24 hours since early 2002.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## Armymedic

The fourth soldier's name has been released. 

Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley 
He is with 1 RCR.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2006/09/05/nolan-memory.html

Nolan remembered as dedicated soldier, father 
Last Updated: Tuesday, September 5, 2006 | 3:04 PM NT 
CBC News 
Flags at the Newfoundland and Labrador legislature are flying at half-mast Tuesday, to honour a Newfoundland soldier killed in battle in Afghanistan.

Warrant Officer Richard Nolan, who grew up in Mount Pearl, was one of four Canadians killed in combat on Sunday.



Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan was killed in Afghanistan on Sunday. 
(Courtesy DND)
He and his common-law partner, who is also serving in Afghanistan, were based at CFB Petawawa in Ontario, where Nolan's mother cared for the couple's four children.

Sarah Proulx, Nolan's next-door neighbour in Petawawa, described him as a dedicated soldier and father, and said the community is in shock.

"I'm still numb. I can't believe that it happened," Proulx told CBC News.

"Rick's been only gone a month. We talked many times about them going over, and they said, 'That's our job. We're soldiers.'"

Nolan was killed while Canadians were battling Taliban fighters during a major offensive aimed at taking control of two dangerous districts in southern Afghanistan. Also killed were Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, Sgt. Shane Stachnik and Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley.

Padre Joseph Johns said the atmosphere at the base has been sombre since residents learned of the deaths.

"When events like this occur, it happens to us as a family and we respond to it as a family," Johns said.

"We mourn, we grieve, but we also carry on with the task at hand of caring for each other."

Johns said the base will prepare Tuesday for the repatriation ceremony for the soldiers' remains.

Premier pays tribute

"He served his country and the people of Afghanistan, as he worked selflessly to bring peace and hope to a country far from home," Premier Danny Williams said in a statement.

"Warrant Officer Nolan paid the ultimate sacrifice in achieving this noble goal, and we will never forget his dedication and commitment to others. He is truly a hero who will never be forgotten."

Meanwhile, the family of a Newfoundland soldier who was wounded in Sunday's battle says Warrant Officer John Barnes will rejoin his group.

His sister, Joanne Dwyer, said Barnes wanted to return to duty as soon as possible.

"They went in to find out if he was well enough to go back into the battling fields, because a lot of people have been injured and hurt," Dwyer told CBC News.

"Because of the dedicated soldier he is, he wanted to go back and help out."


----------



## CL84

RIP Cushley.

My condolences to the friends and family.


----------



## Kirkhill

RIP Warrant Officers Mellish and Nolan, Sergeant Stachnik and Privates Cushley and Graham.

Thank you. 

My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Black Watch

May God appease the pain of the families


----------



## greyfox13

RIP fallen comrades 

My favourite quote from WO Mellish "This weekend is nascar, and I love nascar. If I get a call on the weekend from the MPs and I have to come pick you up, I will march you down to mattawa with out water untill all of you turn into a pile of dust!" RIP Warrant


----------



## big bad john

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20060905.wstachnik0905/BNStory/Front

Soldier and fiancée didn't get to set date
Sgt. Shane Stachnik described by friends as a loving partner and proud soldier 
ALEX DOBROTA 

From Tuesday's Globe and Mail

Sergeant Shane Stachnik proposed to Darcy Mitton five months before boarding a plane to Afghanistan.

She said yes, but they didn't get the chance to set the wedding date.

Sgt. Stachnik died Sunday, one of four Canadian soldiers killed in clashes with Taliban fighters in the district of Panjwai, southwest of Kandahar.

Struggling Monday to come to terms with Sgt. Stachnik's death, Ms. Mitton and the soldier's friends described him as a nice, quiet man, a loving partner and a proud soldier.

Related to this article

Sergeant Shane Stachnik is seen in an undated Department of National Defence photo. 

Latest Comments 
Comments are closed for this story 
 “He was such a strong and sweet man,” Ms. Mitton wrote in a statement Monday. “He had strong morals, values, ethics and they showed in everything he did.”

The couple had put off discussing a wedding date until February, when Sgt. Stachnik was scheduled to end the six-month tour of duty that he began three weeks ago.

He was planning to return home in October for a short leave to see Ms. Mitton. “We were just looking forward to seeing each other,” she said through sobs in an telephone interview.

Sgt. Stachnik joined the Canadian Forces in the 1990s. In 1997, he helped fight the Winnipeg flood that forced thousands from their homes. “He said it was times like this when it was worth serving your country,” Ms. Mitton wrote.

The sergeant was a member of the 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa, Ont. He was driven by a strong desire to help others, his family and friends said Monday.

Sgt. Stachnik did at least two other tours of duty overseas, including a stint in Sri Lanka, where he brought relief to survivors of the 2004 tsunami as a member of Canada's Disaster Assistance Response Team.

One soldier recalled time spent with the sergeant in Sri Lanka. “He was a very quiet man,” said the soldier, who spoke on condition of anonymity. “He liked to keep to himself.”

But in a tense situation, while they were in territory held by Tamil separatist rebels, and when a little levity was needed to make life more bearable, Sgt. Stachnik was the first to crack a joke, the soldier recalled.

“You're out there, you're unarmed and guys get a little bit worried,” the soldier said. “He would try to lighten the mood.”

On more than one occasion, he also displayed ingenuity and a knack for problem solving, the soldier said. He remembered how Sgt. Stachnik managed to free a truck stuck in mud when time was of the essence for the Canadian convoy trying to reach communities battered by the tsunami.

Sgt. Stachnik used the truck's motorized loading arm to put the vehicle's cargo — a machine used to purify water — onto the muddy road. He then pushed the arm on the load to move the vehicle out of the mud.

“He was definitely a handy man,” the soldier said.

Sgt. Stachnik was based at Petawawa but lived in Chalk River, a town north of the military base. His friend from Sri Lanka said he liked living in the country.

One of his neighbours remembered how Sgt. Stachnik was often milling about his garage, working on a truck, lawn mower or motorcycle, and that he enjoyed riding his Harley-Davidson.

He was “the nicest guy I've ever met,” said Doug Donnelly. “As soon as I would call him here, he would be coming over and having a beer.”

Mr. Donnelly was still in shock Monday about Sgt. Stachnik's death. “I can't believe that.”


----------



## 1feral1

Sorry to hear about the loss of these men. Today my thoughts are with their families and friends.

Sincerly,

Wes


----------



## Red 6

Words are a shallow way to honor these fallen warriors, but words are all we have. Rest in peace, Soldiers.


"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old;
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them."


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From Forces.gc.ca

Media Advisory
Memorial Service for Fallen Soldiers
MA- 019.06 - September 7, 2006

CFB PETAWAWA, Ont. - A Memorial Service for Warrant Officer Frank Mellish, Warrant Officer Richard Nolan, Private Mark Graham and Private William Cushley of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment and Sergeant Shane Stachnik of 2 Combat Engineer Regiment will be held Friday, September 8, at 11:00 a.m. at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa in building Y-101. 

To maintain the dignity of the Memorial Service we ask that a media pool be arranged. All media are asked to arrive no later than 10:00 a.m. at the front gate parking lot, from where they will be escorted to the Memorial Service. 

Media will be located at the back of the room and will not be allowed movement during the Memorial Service. To respect the family and military members grieving through this difficult time, no interviews will be granted. Media inside the Memorial Service will be restricted to a designated area.

Media wishing to attend should wear appropriate attire for a Memorial Service. 

- 30 - 

Note to the editors: Please ensure that you have coordinated and picked a representative to be inside the Memorial Service. Space will allow for one camera crew, one print and one radio. 

For more information please contact 2nd Lieut. Krzysztof Stachura, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Public Affairs Officer, at (613) 687-5511 extension 6351, or (613) 639-9107 (cell).


----------



## C/10




----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2056

Media Advisory
Funeral of Private William Jonathan James Cushley
MA-31 CBG 03-06 - September 11, 2006

PORT LAMBTON, Ont. - Private Cushley's funeral service will take place at Sacred Heart Catholic Church, 466 John Street in Port Lambton this Wednesday at 11a.m. Media can attend the funeral but will be restricted to the exterior of the church. Interment will follow the funeral service. The internment will not be open to the media.

Visitations will occur today 7-9 pm and tomorrow 2-4pm and 7-9pm at the church. Media are asked not to attend the visitations and to respect the family's need for privacy during this time of sorrow.

Private William Jonathan James Cushley, a member of 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa , Ontario was killed on September 3, 2006 fighting against Taliban insurgents approximately 15 km west of Kandahar City . Private Cushley's unit was part of Operation MEDUSA, a significant combined effort between the Afghan National Security Forces, Canada and our other NATO partners in the International Security Assistance Force aimed at removing armed militants from the Panjwayi and Zhari district region so that displaced villagers can return to their homes and re-establish their livelihoods without living in constant fear of the Taliban.

-30- 

Note To Editors & News Directors: For further information please contact Captain Alexander Peterson, Public Affairs Officer for 31 Canadian Brigade Group at (519) 777-3416 [cell]. 

Photographs of Private Cushley and the repatriation ceremony at Trenton can be found at http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/

Photographs are free for use with photo accreditation.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060912/mellish_funeral_060912/20060912?hub=Canada

Funeral held in P.E.I. for Warrant Officer Mellish
Updated Tue. Sep. 12 2006 1:33 PM ET

Canadian Press

SUMMERSIDE, P.E.I. -- Warrant Officer Frank Mellish, one of five Canadian soldiers killed last week in Afghanistan, was remembered Tuesday as a devoted family man whose love of auto racing rivalled his commitment to the military. 

Under a deep blue sky, more than 100 members of the military and dozens of relatives and local residents gathered at St. Paul's Roman Catholic Church in Summerside to pay their last respects to the young father of two.

Premier Pat Binns and P.E.I.'s lieutenant-governor, Barbara Hagerman, were among those in the crowd.

Before the funeral, Binns said he knew the family personally, and he described Mellish as a "tremendous'' young person.

Maj. Peter Scott, commanding officer of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, said Mellish was a dedicated and loyal soldier who displayed the "epitome of professionalism.''

Mellish was one of four soldiers killed Sept. 3 during a fierce battle with insurgents near Kandahar.

Thirty-two Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002. 13:30ET 12-09-06


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

> To Charles Company, 1RCR, my thoughts and prays are with you all as the battle continues.
> Stay strong and soldier on!!
> Frank was proud to be your WO, he was proud to be a ROYAL!!!
> He wrote:
> 
> "In my time I have been around the world and lived it's news headlines.  I have been boo-ed and applauded.  I have seen death and despair. Seen birth and growth.  Lived through horrors and held onto hope. I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten, after it all, I will be able to say that, I am proud of who I am... A soldier  Pro Patria/Airborne!
> F.R. Mellish
> WO
> 8Pl, Charles Coy,
> 1RCR"
> 
> Our lives have change forever,
> Kendra Mellish


----------



## geo

+ 10000000000

Chimo!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Mike,

Is Kendra a member of Army.ca?

I grew up in Summerside, and actually went to school with her.  I would love to be able to pass on my condolences personally to her.

MRM


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mud,

She is a member here, and I have directed her to this thread so you may hear from her shortly.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Tks Mike.

Kendra, PM me if you feel like it.  I was talking about you to Kerry the other week (Mike M's Kerry).


----------



## Sandy Mellish

TN2IC said:
			
		

> RIP Fellow Troops.


  Please remember my beautiful son, WO Frank Robert Mellish killed on Sept 3,2006 in Afghanistan.  He was a very loved and honored son.  I can not speak for his military side however, he was a son that any mother would be proud of.  When the word came of his loss on that 3 Sept my whole being changed.  I am so broken and like Humpty Dumpty I will not be able to be put together again.  Please remember him with the love and kindness that every member of his immediate and extended family do.  Until we can smile again, we will pray for the other men/women still fighting the cause and May God be with each and every one of you.

Sincerely 

Sandy Mellish
Mother of Fallen Soldier WO Frank Robert Mellish


----------



## aesop081

Sandy, i had the pleasure of meeting and working with your son some years ago, he will not be forgotten here.  You have every reason to be proud of the man he was.

Highest regards


----------



## ladybugmabj

Sandy Mellish said:
			
		

> Please remember my beautiful son, WO Frank Robert Mellish killed on Sept 3,2006 in Afghanistan.  He was a very loved and honored son.  I can not speak for his military side however, he was a son that any mother would be proud of.  When the word came of his loss on that 3 Sept my whole being changed.  I am so broken and like Humpty Dumpty I will not be able to be put together again.  Please remember him with the love and kindness that every member of his immediate and extended family do.  Until we can smile again, we will pray for the other men/women still fighting the cause and May God be with each and every one of you.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Sandy Mellish
> Mother of Fallen Soldier WO Frank Robert Mellish



Sandy...my husband served with Frank for as long as I can remember (not airborne, though!).. I am confident that anything that Charles Coy is doing today, Frank, Rick, Will, Shane, Darcy, Blair and the others who have lost their lives are in their thoughts. These brave men will never be forgotten. 
  I hope the smile returns to your face some day, with memories of Frank. 

God Bless you!!


----------



## HItorMiss

Mrs Mellish.

Please contact me if there is anything I can tell you about that day I would not hesitate, I was feet away from him. Frank and Rick will always be what I aspired to be and they would have done the same for my family.


----------



## Sandy Mellish

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Mrs Mellish.
> 
> Please contact me if there is anything I can tell you about that day I would not hesitate, I was feet away from him. Frank and Rick will always be what I aspired to be and they would have done the same for my family.


Thank you for your words.  I would llike to know what exactly took place on 3 September2006.  I also knew Rick and his three boys were great friends of Matthew and Koven. ( Frank's Boys)  We are in such pain here and my heart is so broken that i do not think I will ever get over the loss of my beautiful boy.  He was also a wonderful  son if anyone is interested in knowing that.  He was the light of my life.  He madeus laugh and we loved his dry humour and wit.  We pray he is at peace with God.  If you would like to share any thing of Frank We would love to hear it.  Sincerely  Barry and Sandy Mellish   And as you soldier on, please be careful.  Every soldier serving is and will remain forever in our prayers.


----------



## RHFC_piper

I figured this is as good a place as any to post this;

CBC Nova Scotia aired an interview with WO. Mellish's family tonight... Very touching.

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/features/fallen-soliders/soliders-mellish.html


----------



## mmcteague

From being on the front lines of this operation and losing a good friend and leader I hope they RIP. Also my condolences to the famalies.

 CHIMO


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Article Link

SUMMERSIDE - It was more than just a street naming ceremony, it was a personal glimpse into the pride and the pain of a family who lost someone in war.

Federal, provincial and municipal politicians, veterans organizations and veterans themselves along with friends of the late Warrant Officer Frank Mellish gathered at the Summerside legion Friday to honour his memory by naming the city's newest street in his name.

Frank Mellish Street will be located off Roy Boates Avenue near Prince County Hospital.

He was 38 years old and an 18-year veteran of the Canadian Forces when he was killed Sept. 3, 2006, while deployed in Afghanistan.

While tributes poured in for the fallen soldier, no words were more meaningful than those spoken by his widow, Kendra.

"We both lived our young years in Summerside and attended school here," she said. "I graduated from Three Oaks and Frank later moved to Kensington and graduated from Kensington High . . .We made memories to last a lifetime and shared many dreams of our future. Little did we realize at that time how very short a lifetime can be for some."

Frank Mellish was first exposed to and bitten by the military bug when he joined the Air Cadets at the former CFB Summerside, Kendra said

"Frank loved the uniform. Not only did he love the uniform, he took great pride in wearing it. Frank was loyal, dedicated, loving and a regimental individual with the most incredible sense of humour. As I look back it was evident then at a young age that our Frank was destined to be one of Canada's finest."

She said her husband decided to make a difference in this world.

"He certainly accomplished that task," she said. "He is forever one of Canada's fallen heroes and he shares that honour now with 159 great Canadian heroes.

"Little did we know what would take place on that day just over five years ago," she recalled. "We always knew the threat was there and it was real. But we never dreamed we would lose Frank in that land so far away from home where he went without question to do our country's bidding. He defended her rights and freedoms so that our loved ones would have freedom today.

"Little did we know that today the tenth day of February 2012, we would be standing here together in this place he loved to call home as a street is dedicated in his honour on the very same day that Frank would have been celebrating his 44th birthday."

Kendra said she and her family have embarked on a long and painful journey.

"I'd like to say to you here today time is a healer of all wounds, but that would be a very misleading statement. Time has no way of healing wounds of this caliber. The wounds remain. In time the mind protecting its sanity covers them in scar tissue and the pain lessens, but it is never gone. The memories and the tears through the years still twist at our heartstrings and we move forward in life that has forever changed."

She said the dedication is special knowing years from now from children, grandchildren, veterans, Islanders and visitors alike will pause a moment and reflect on the sacrifice he made as they pass by his street.

"The year I graduated from Three Oaks Senior High in 1988, Frank penned these exquisite words in my yearbook - 'If everything grows better in red soil then our relationship is bound to be even stronger and I will owe my Island a very big debt and a small little air cadet squadron a big favour.' I think that debt is paid in full today," she said.

“I humbly ask you never forget our serving soldiers, the veterans of this great nation and remember too the families for they too have sacrificed much to ensure we retain all the rights and freedoms enjoyed yesterday, today and tomorrow.”


RIP


----------



## cupper

The NHL Channel here in  the US had the full day's coverage of Hockey Day in Canada, including the ceremonies honouring WO Mellish.

Colourme impressed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Remembering WO Mellish ...


> It was heartfelt moment for Kendra Mellish as she helped install the metal plaque honouring her husband, Warrant Officer Frank Mellish’s, sacrifice.
> 
> On Tuesday community members, Kensington Intermediate Senior High school students and staff, and fellow veterans listened as Kendra read her husband’s autobiography, which he wrote just months before his death on Sept. 3 2006.
> 
> Frank was first exposed to the military at CFB Summerside, where his mother worked. There he was introduced to air cadets and in that squadron met his “air cadet sweetheart”. When he was 20, in December 1988 he enlisted, travelling to CFB Cornwallis and then onto CFB Petawawa for basic infantry training. The next year he was posted to the 1st battalion, the Royal Canadian Regiment in CFB London. During his service, Frank was deployed to Somalia, Cyprus, Croatia, Bosnia, Kosovo and Afghanistan.
> 
> Kendra says it is important to recognize the pivotal Canadian contributions and sacrifices that have been made.
> 
> “All of us today have been given the opportunity of freedom and the chance to become citizens of the world. We have also been given the responsibility that goes with it – to ensure that we as individuals continue to exemplify truth, integrity, tolerance, knowledge and understanding – so that as a community, a country, and a world, we can move forward remembering, but not repeating, the past.”
> 
> J.D. Murray, one of the organizers of the plaque dedication said it was through the Canadian Pacific Railway that the installation became possible.
> 
> “Canadian Pacific Railway has been placing bronze plaques in Canadian schools memorializing Canadian members who lost their lives in the Afghan conflict ...







Kendra Mellish looks at the plaque honouring her late husband, Warrant Officer Frank Mellish who was killed in the Afghanistan conflict on Sept. 3, 2006.  ©Millicent McKay/Journal Pioneer​


----------

